# HARC Round #2 at The River Track!!!



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Alrighty fellas! Who's coming and what are you bringing?

I'm bringing my Cousin and his friend who have a couple of 4x4 Slashes.......so add 2 to that class!

I'm trying the electric buggy this weekend.....hoping it will go well.

Looks like a high of 60, Sunny, and only a 20% chance or rain..........looks like we're good to go!!

Gonna be a LONG week..........I'm already itching!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

BTW, I'm VERY surprised at how quickly the 4x4 class has taken over the SC realm..........


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Woo Hoo!! Vertigo's ready to fly at the River. See yall there. We're both bringing our MBX6's for their first race.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey! Glad to see you guys are coming!

Who's running the track?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Can't make this one but i hope you guys have a great race. I'll see you at next months race Courtney. Did you get your gearing right?


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

The wifes are running the track. Going to see how my alpha green head runs. What are some good tires to run there and what should we bring. How long of cords do we need. Can't wait.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Those are some awesome wives. Just about any tire works at the river. I usually like I-Beams but I am looking forward to trying out my Corssbraces Firday night. Bring tent, table, chair, a 50' extension cord and a cooler full of your favorite beverage. As always, bring something for the grill.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Phil.......did some further testing, and I'm going to stick with that gearing.....top speed is not ballistic, but will hang with 95% of the other buggies on the track, and I'm getting 20+ minutes under heavy practice, so I'm banking that will equate to around 15'ish minutes under race conditions.

Derrick/Jerry.......bring pretty much everything you would bring to race at your track, plus food/drink.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

I think I might make this race got most of it together working out some bugs


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm gonna come out this weekend but probably won't race since we start so late, have a family function at 8:00 that night. Hate to pass on a River race but it is what it is...you guys sticking firm to the 3:00pm start time?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I'd like to get through a round at each track before we make any time adjustments. So, as of now Rubine, yes.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> I'd like to get through a round at each track before we make any time adjustments. So, as of now Rubine, yes.


I'll go ahead and vote for a 5pm start. lol


----------



## jamminD (Oct 31, 2007)

i will be there, 1/8 scale and slash 4x4. do they have track Transponder.i only have 1 and its on the buggy.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

darrell.....get some good velcro and put a spot in each car and transfer it back and forth. You can get a couple of servo extensions and run them out of the receiver boxes so you don't have to open them when you're switching them. Trust me, MUCH better than relying on house transponders!


----------



## jamminD (Oct 31, 2007)

who has some servo extensions .


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

any shop should have them..........they're common for rc planes


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

3pm start right. I will try and be there.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Crossbraces worked well, but when they had the "Mountain" it would scoop to much dirt and the traction was too much. I was moving side to side instead of up. I-beams worked better. I am sure they dont have the big hill anymore...lol.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

jamminD said:


> who has some servo extensions .


Didn't we go over this today? hwell:

:slimer:


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

What time is the river open this Saturday? When do the Q's Start?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Good question..........Darren? 

What time are they gonna open the gates up?

Racing starts promptly at 3PM, and I talked to Ken and he said they are going to be running FAST, so be prepared for minimal breaks in between qualifiers & rounds.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Gates open Friday afternoon. You can start running as soon as the sun comes up. That should be plenty of time for test and tune.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

chance of rain now down to 10%!!!


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

Is this the river track on the san bernard? Can you post more info about it? I would like to watch some races.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

TheGoose said:


> Is this the river track on the san bernard? Can you post more info about it? I would like to watch some races.


If you have a boat the San Bernard river passes by the track, theres a dock.

http://www.riverracetrack.com/id34.html


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Good question..........Darren?
> 
> What time are they gonna open the gates up?
> 
> Racing starts promptly at 3PM, and I talked to Ken and he said they are going to be running FAST, so be prepared for minimal breaks in between qualifiers & rounds.


thanks for the info, I have to be at suit n tie meetins in Houston Thu-Sat, I am going to try and duck out in time to swing by for my second race in Texas..If not, I may come be a Pit Monkey for some new freinds I have made...

Monkey:cheers:


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

I will need a pit guy if you show up. If not just come and race.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

fast1970.........as in Dave? What the hell are you doing in these neck of the woods?


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

I MIGHT try to come hang out Saturday. Big J, what are you running?


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

Donnie Hayden said:


> fast1970.........as in Dave? What the hell are you doing in these neck of the woods?


WZZZZZZ UP!!!! Its me! Transfered to Texas:cheers:


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Thats crazy man. Who woulda thunk it.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Donnie.......bring your arse out and say hi!


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Yeah, I'm gonna try. Wife has a baby shower to attend Saturday so maybe that will be my pass to get out.

Big J, let me know if you are going. I will bring some links or something for the pit.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

ugghhhh.....it's only Wednesday!

I'm ready to race!!!


----------



## TheTmizz (Sep 28, 2009)

its my bday weekend. lets race!!!!


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Well so far it looks like its gonna be a cold race day, gotta remember to pack warm race gear and switch cooler for hot chocolate thermos. Ken can we build a bon fire?


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

TheTmizz said:


> its my bday weekend. lets race!!!!


Happy early B-Day T.



killerkustoms said:


> Well so far it looks like its gonna be a cold race day, gotta remember to pack warm race gear and switch cooler for hot chocolate thermos. Ken can we build a bon fire?


I broke my portable propane heater on the way back from Austin. I stopped at Lowe's today and they are out. Have to try HD tomorrow.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Rubine, you going to make it?

Happy early B-Day George!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Yep....it's looking like it's going to be cold and windy!

Looks like a good opportunity to try out my new walls for the EZup!


----------



## Nice Try (Feb 15, 2010)

Count me in. Will be racing in the sc 4x4 class.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

You little girls might want to stay home then since it's gonna be too cold for you (In the 50's) haha


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

Donnie are you still racin? I have only been here two weeks, work is already killin me..we need to hook up soonr or later.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Yep Donnie I plan on going lets it snows or rain


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

darrenwilliams said:


> Happy early B-Day T.
> 
> I broke my portable propane heater on the way back from Austin. I stopped at Lowe's today and they are out. Have to try HD tomorrow.


Lowes, Home Depot, Tractor supply don't have them. Go to Academy. They had them today.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Rubine, you going to make it?


I'm gonna make it and even enter, but most likely end up leaving before the mains, depending on family function.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Dave, It's been nearly 2 years since I have done R/C. Jerry cool. Get with me and let me know what time you are going.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

CV,

I'm not racing this weekend your welcome to borrow my chargers if you like.

Matt


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

nelson6500 said:


> CV,
> 
> I'm not racing this weekend your welcome to borrow my chargers if you like.
> 
> Matt


WTH, I posted this on CV's thread :headknock:headknock


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks Matt.......Earl has helped me get squared away. He's sick and can't make it this weekend.

What's up with you..........no River Track for you?


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Thanks Matt.......Earl has helped me get squared away. He's sick and can't make it this weekend.
> 
> What's up with you..........no River Track for you?


Glad Earl got you fixed, As for me I have had prior engagements planned for this weekend already.

Matt


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

ahhhh.....Friday is finally here!!!

looks like there might be a small shower today.....just enough to get the track nice & moist. Tomorrow will be sunny and clear!!!

Anybody debuting any new rides?


----------



## Nice Try (Feb 15, 2010)

a monster slash 4x4 if i can keep it on the ground. ha


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

2010 Xray 808 with a nova 21 plus 4!!

Ohh and new tires!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Sweet Troy!!!


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Only thing I have to debut is my set of Caliber M3's and my P5 for my truggy. Looks like a small showing tomorrow from all the postings about track rebuilding, well I guess a podium finish is possible in any class.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

troytyro said:


> 2010 Xray 808 with a nova 21 plus 4!!
> 
> Ohh and new tires!!


Nice Troy, Thanks for keeping Xray alive, for a minute I thought you were gonna say Mugen.

CV, looks like your probably the only electric out tomorrow so bring the nitro instead..LOL


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

I have a new set of tires! Does that count?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I think we'll have 50+ out there tomorrow.........and that's a good race at the River.

Mark & Smiley are the only usuals at the River that aren't coming. Everybody else that is going to help on the track usually doesn't come to the River.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

what kind of tires are you going to try Rusty?


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

I'll probably end up running either CrimeFighters of Werks Lugs. I wasn't kidding, I do have a brand new set of Lugs that I haven't glued up yet. If I get home at a decent hour tonight I'll glue them. I'll bring a set of I-Beams too, just because I'm paranoid.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I went back to the trusty old CF M2's for the River and Vertigo........sticking with Holeshots for Mike's.


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> I went back to the trusty old CF M2's for the River and Vertigo........sticking with Holeshots for Mike's.


I went to Vertigo Wed. afternoon for a couple of hours and tried all three of the tires I mentioned above and the CrimeFighters were the best. I'm assuming similar results at the River. Man, I haven't been there in a long time, I think the last HARC race there was cancelled wasn't it? Anyway looking forward to it. Happy with my car, the only limitation is the driver!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

yeah.....rain out at the last HARC at the River.

It's been 3-4 months since we were at the River, so I'm excited!


----------



## racin_redneck (Jun 2, 2009)

Same old 808 just lots of fresh parts and bearings, New P5, new paint, ready to have a blast, cant wait.


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

Mbx6 with green head alpha. Cf and ibeams for tires.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Jerry, the CF's will work good early in the day and give you good steering/turning.

The I-beams will work better later in the day as the loose fluff builds up. They will give more forward bite, but they have a little less side bite than the CF's so they won't feel as precise. 

Either will work throughout the entire day, you just have to know how/when to adjust for the differences in track condition.


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Darren, is the grill going to be out tomorrow? Should we bring some meat?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Verti goat said:


> Should we bring some meat?


mmmmmmmm.........holding back joke..........mmmmmmmmmmm.......


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

As usual something comes up, but I just cant pass this deal up. My wife's employer gave us free VIP passes to the cook off at the rodeo tomorrow evening which includes VIP parking, all you can eat barbecue and drinks, and 150 tickets for the carnival. My mouth is watering now! Maybe I will catch you guys at the next one.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Don't feel bad Donnie......I'd be skipping the race too!!!


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

yeah man, I dont care about the tickets and the drinks....just show me the barbecue


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> mmmmmmmm.........holding back joke..........mmmmmmmmmmm.......


And here I thought saying "bring" instead of "pack" regarding the meat would prevent any inappropriate thoughts....Some people :spineyes:

Now hurry up Saturday!! 3o'clock is a long ways away!


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Heck yeah its quitting time, just talked to Darren and the track is perfect see you girls tomorrow!


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> ahhhh.....Friday is finally here!!!
> 
> looks like there might be a small shower today.....just enough to get the track nice & moist. Tomorrow will be sunny and clear!!!
> 
> Anybody debuting any new rides?


If I can get outta meetings in the morning....Z car may be there with a Monkey at the controlls!!!


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

track was good tonight!! see everyone tomorrow


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

I can't leave Angleton until about 2:45pm tomorrow. I'm gonna run buggy beginner -sportsman- with my electric. do you think I will make it in time? >> Or maybe just wait till next time..


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Hogster said:


> I can't leave Angleton until about 2:45pm tomorrow. I'm gonna run buggy beginner -sportsman- with my electric. do you think I will make it in time? >> Or maybe just wait till next time..


 You would just miss R1.. Go rip it up.:dance:


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

All packed up and ready to go. Rob you better come. Hope this wind calms down for tomm. Does river have a air compressor?


----------



## Cassidy S. (Apr 21, 2009)

Just finished up the car and ready to go. See yall in the morning, or wait is morning.:headknock


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Yes, the River Track has an air compressor and water. 

I remember last time the wind was really bad out there and we were trying to run our Slashes and the wind would gust right as you went up the quad and it would catch those big bodies underneath and throw them backwards!


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

Great race today. I finished 7th in the sportmans buggy a main whoo. Even with my rearend broke and thanks to ******* for rigging it up to get me through the day. Probally 100.00 to fix. First race ever and the alpha green head was fast as hell. Just need to work on my driving. Thanks for everyones help today.


----------



## racin_redneck (Jun 2, 2009)

Just wanted to thank Ken and Doug, the track was in great shape, and I think Doug ran a good timely race Saturday. Thanks go out to CV and Jason, you guys didnt have any hesitation helping me with my new LiPo and setting up my new charger. If anyone was on the fence or wondering, LiPo straight to the reciever without a regulator didnt harm the servos at all, and they arent anything special just a futaba throttle servo and hitec steering servo. Jerry, I was glad to be able to help you get back on the track and finish out your day. Another great time at the river.


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

this was my first harc race and i had a great time racing and meeting some of you from here. the race was ran smooth and quick. thanks everyone for the help.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Ditto to what everyone else said...........we were done and rolling out of there by 10PM!!! And the thing was, even though we only had 48 people, we could have probably had close to 70 or so and fill up the heats and still have gotten done at the same time because the race was run SO smooth and quick! Kudos again to Doug & Ken!

All of the main races were VERY good.......most of the top 3 people in each class were on the same lap by the end of the main, and the lead must have switch 10 times in each class throughout the races!

Thanks for all the guys that went out to Mikes and helped as well.......we did miss you guys racing with us, but at the same time, I'm greatful that they track is getting re-done in a timely manner! I need something to practice on for the next HARC race!!! 

BTW, big surprise announcement coming for HARC in the next week or so, so stay tuned and MAKE SURE you are planning on being at the next HARC race at Mike's.........and the Pro Series race the weekend before is NO EXCUSE!!! BE THERE!!!!


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Had a great time as usual at the "RIVER", I think we had a perfect number of entries and the race staff did a awesome job keeping things on track. Like CV said every main was dead nuts even it was anybodies race to be had and the action was plenty. BTW whoever was the marshal that got nailed in the shoulders off the quad sorry, don't have much control in the air. Not gonna make the next HARC CV but I already like the annoucement your gonna annouce. On a final note great job on getting the River track ready for us and I don't want to forget about the people and canine that make it all possible:cheers:


























Oh one more thing don't forget we do have a HARC website check it out..looks good so far Rusty!

http://www.houstonarearc.com/index.html


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

That was a fun day! Thanks to CV for pitting me even though he's gone over to the "dark side". :slimer: I do appreciate it.


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Had a great time yesterday. Thanks to the river boys for prepping for us and CV for keeping HARC alive. See yall soon! Keep the shiny side up.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

killerkustoms said:


> Oh one more thing don't forget we do have a HARC website check it out..looks good so far Rusty!
> 
> http://www.houstonarearc.com/index.html


site looks good!


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

Great time!!!! Nice meeting everyone and thanks for the BEER to end the nite, next time I'll bring some. Next time I'll be there early for practice to... CV thanks for answering all my questions!! Jason thanks for pitting me,, I think you actually spilled beer on my car from the smell of it. Can't wait for the next RACE.

rob


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Nice meeting everyone BTW!!! 

Yes, Rusty is putting the finishing touches on a MUCH improved website, so thanks in advance and I'll let everyone know when it's all finalized!


----------



## Trinitybayrat (Sep 12, 2007)

CV, didnt you run electric this weekend? How was it?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Yes Tim, I did run it.

Like it VERY much, but there are a lot of little differences that add up to a pretty big difference between the electric and the nitro&#8230;..spent much of the day feeling it out.

For instance:
-For the first few minutes of a battery, they are about 20% punchier, and so you practice before the heat and get a feel for your throttle. Then, they get to their voltage point that they are designed to run at, and you have to kind of re-calibrate your finger as the power tapers off a little right after pack gets to it's normal run point in the power curve. Unfortunately, that seemed to be right about when they would put your car on the starting gate! So, I would have warmed up at one power point, and then started the heat at another. Just something I need to learn to compensate for, but didn't know it going into the day and it took me 3 heats to figure it out! Kind of like your motor fattening up on you while you're waiting for the gate to drop&#8230;..

-The car is just SLIGHTLY heavier, so I was trying to run it without changing the suspension, and wasn't getting enough bounce out of the springs&#8230;..finally changed them for the mains.

-I didn't get their early enough to test my batteries to see if I could go the full main 20 minutes, so I took a battery change and wasn't very efficient at it yet&#8230;&#8230;..cost me 2+ minutes.

However, if it wasn't for the battery change, I'm pretty sure I would have been on the same lap as the leaders, and maybe in the mix. 

By the time I got all of that stuff figured out, the car was DIALED for the main and was VERY comfortable, and much more consistent than I was with my nitro.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I have driven a few electics but never an 808. I drove CV's and it was sweet. Not ready to make the switch yet. Get a track with air conditioning/heat and I am all electric. It would sure be nice to do the single, double, tripple in my nitro. Guess I will have to stick with single, double, double, single with the ocassional double, double, double when I accidentally get it lined up that way.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Darren, I switched to those grey springs I bought from you for the main and I could make that single double triple just about every time......after the single, the face of the double was kicking the carp out of my rear end and shooting me in the wrong direction.......springs kept it from bottoming out in the rear when it was loading up the face of that jump and problem solved!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Yes Tim, I did run it.
> 
> Like it VERY much, but there are a lot of little differences that add up to a pretty big difference between the electric and the nitro&#8230;..spent much of the day feeling it out.
> 
> ...


Did you climb down and change it yourself? 2 min!! :rotfl:


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

yep.....sure did!!!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> yep.....sure did!!!


Dam i figured you had one or two friends at the race..:tongue:


----------



## JustinK (Jan 17, 2009)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Darren, I switched to those grey springs I bought from you for the main and I could make that single double triple just about every time......after the single, the face of the double was kicking the carp out of my rear end and shooting me in the wrong direction.......springs kept it from bottoming out in the rear when it was loading up the face of that jump and problem solved!


Courtney I know we talked about springs this weekend. I ran the grey-blues. Xray goes from soft to stiff. Grey,silver (kit), grey-blue. I think you switched to grey-blue?


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

*1st race At the River*

THANKS FELLAS! Special thanks to Grayson and the Vertigo Crew for all the pit help!:cheers: Race was run well, first run for me out there, I got to meet *******, and got some good racing in, nice place.

Monkey will be back!:wink:


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Big Phil said:


> Dam i figured you had one or two friends at the race..:tongue:


LMAO :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

JustinK said:


> Courtney I know we talked about springs this weekend. I ran the grey-blues. Xray goes from soft to stiff. Grey,silver (kit), grey-blue. I think you switched to grey-blue?


 they are grey-blue


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

yeah....grey-blue....that's what I meant.


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Great time guys.*

Thanks to Doug, Darren, Ken, Courtney, Mr. Garrett, and everyone who keeps this hobby going. Love it.....

Go to Joes....


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

Still thinking about that race. **** that was fun. 

I was wondering and maybe I missed my chance but is there anyway I could get a hold of the heat laptimes and race lap times from the HARC #2 race or maybe they're posted somewhere i'm unaware of.
preciate it


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Rob, email me at [email protected] and I'll forward them to you. I'll also have Darren add you to the river track's distribution list for the results, and I'll add you to my HARC list as well.


----------



## racin_redneck (Jun 2, 2009)

add me to the distribution list [email protected] please. One day when I drive a little better, I may be interested in looking at the results.


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Rob, email me at [email protected] and I'll forward them to you. I'll also have Darren add you to the river track's distribution list for the results, and I'll add you to my HARC list as well.


I posted the results from round 2 on the HARC website. Go to the schedule page, then click on results link for round 2. It's highlighted in red.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Hah! That's awesome Rusty....I didn't even know it did that!

I'm working on the points guys.........just a hectic week at work....


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

racin_redneck said:


> add me to the distribution list [email protected] please. One day when I drive a little better, I may be interested in looking at the results.


 You have been added to the mailing list.


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

I just added the results thing a couple of days ago. If we can get a similar results file from the other tracks, anybody can look at their lap times in the mains for the whole season. :doowapsta


----------



## racin_redneck (Jun 2, 2009)

thanks darren, enjoyed kickin back and chillin after the race in your trailer with you and Doug.


----------

